# Space Hulk Trailer



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Everyone remembers the Space hulk video game announcement I hope. Well now they're a trailer:

2Eeoxz2cQ4U


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

1 hour 15 minutes until launch. This waiting is going to be the death of me.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I totally forgot about this.Goes and gets from funds form the Warhammer safe. On a more serious note should I get it on pc or iPad.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

1000 blood angels down to 50, really? the entire chapter nearly died?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> 1000 blood angels down to 50, really? the entire chapter nearly died?


It was time for some new recruits anyway.

They'll just have to take my money when I get home...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> 1000 blood angels down to 50, really? the entire chapter nearly died?


Yes, really.

Downloading the game and climbing the walls due to excitement right now.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I remember playing the original and being very stressed with it, so may pass.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Doelago said:


> Downloading the game and climbing the walls due to excitement right now.


Please, post your thoughts if you can peel yourself away from it!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Please, post your thoughts if you can peel yourself away from it!


Best. Game. *Ever*.

OK, there are a few small things that slightly annoy me (certain kill animations and such), but really, there‘s nothing major to complain about. I am definitely happy with the game and will be playing the living crap out of it over the coming days. Weeks. Months. (Years?)

If you loved the table top game, chances are you will love this.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

There appears to be a nasty bug in the Cleanse and Burn mission (mission 4). At the moment, at least some players, including me, can't get the objective to work- you're supposed to destroy a couple of techmarine corpses with the Heavy Flamer or assault cannon, but it's not working.

EDIT: Ok, it does work, at least with the Flamer, but the game doesn't bother to tell you it has. Once you flame the second one the mission ends correctly.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Currently downloading it. Can you play cooperatively? 'Cuz it would be cool to run some Hulk with fellow Heretics once I get the mechanics down.


edit: WELL THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!

:yahoo:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Currently downloading it. Can you play cooperatively? 'Cuz it would be cool to run some Hulk with fellow Heretics once I get the mechanics down.
> 
> 
> edit: WELL THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!
> ...


Hell yeah it is!!!!!! Loving it so far. Only gotten to the level Decoy, but it is friggin sweet.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

The sixth mission (the first one where you get the Librarian) is definitely broken at the moment, unfortunately. The good news is that the devs are actively monitoring and posting on the Steam forum for the game and are already working on a fix, so it'll hopefully be sorted soon.

Still on a high from watching Sgt Lorenzo defy all the odds to be last man out alive on Decoy


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well just got it and its definately just like the board game. Great fun. Only done the prologue missions and the first campaign one so far but its definately worth getting if you love the board game.

Not found any bugs yet, apart from the 'Nids  . My only complaint was that the gameplay could be paced a little faster.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

So far it's bloody excellent, I've done a quick review so far over at my blog if you're sitting on the fence about it http://stringyglue40k.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Unfortunately money constraints mean I must choose between Space Hulk and Total War: Rome II and Rome has won. Of course the very instant that I can I will be downloading Space Hulk and bringing the Emperor's wrath to the wretched xenos!


LotN


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Due to money I will be sticking to my dice for now.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Just bought the 2 Pack !


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The 2 pack?! I guess you mean the Kraken skin?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

ntaw said:


> The 2 pack?! I guess you mean the Kraken skin?


No I mean the buy one and give one as a gift for 50 bucks offer


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well that's fancy. Didn't even see that option when I was purchasing!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well the first patch is up already that fixes the issues with missions 4 and 6. Nice to see that the devs are ontop of things and offering good support.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Know what was funny? The level where you're trying to revive squad lorenzo with the librarian and claudio? First play through, I got to control both sides. Anyone else encounter this, or just me?
And on decoy, I got 9 out of 10 termies out, because the one who died, his storm bolter jammed and the genestealer clawed his face off. If that hadn't I feel all 10 would've gotten out alive.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Initial thoughts?

Give me more Assault Cannon ammo, it gives the rest of my Squad opportunity to pin Oaths on eachother and buff their Terminator Plate.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Mine keeps glitching in that the screen goes black for a moment then comes back. Sometimes it happens a lot... like..a frigging lot. It saddens me, but the game is still great. I think it's pretty funny that they tell you what the dice rolls are, and I love the little selected termie camera view in the top right.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Could be your video card Ntaw... try turning down the quality slightly, it might help it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I have two video cards in my computer, never had this issue with anything before. I'll try it though.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Having two cards might be your problem ?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bayonet said:


> Initial thoughts?
> 
> Give me more Assault Cannon ammo, it gives the rest of my Squad opportunity to pin Oaths on eachother and buff their Terminator Plate.


Someone hasn't played the board game. Those aren't problems but the way the game this is based on is played.

Frommwhat I've heard it's a really faithful port of the board game, though that's all it is at its core, which means if you don't like that, you may not like this.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Zion said:


> Someone hasn't played the board game. Those aren't problems but the way the game this is based on is played.
> 
> Frommwhat I've heard it's a really faithful port of the board game, though that's all it is at its core, which means if you don't like that, you may not like this.



I haven't played the board game but I'd love to, my post above was meant more of a stab at humour (poor attempt...).

A re-production of Space Hulk I played on Android (Templar Assault RPG) had limited ammunition for all weapons including Storm Bolters so I was suprised when they had Unlimited in the actual game although the malfunction side of things was an interesting mechanic.


----------

